# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1C Управление торговлей ФИО отпустил и получил

## nasimi05

Здравствуйте. Хотел узнать, как настроить 1С Управление торговлей ред.11, чтобы при печати внутреннее потребление товаров в графах отпустил и получил отображались ФИО тех, кто отпустил и получил. В подразделении ФИО руководителя подразделения указано, в складе тоже указано ФИО заведующего складом, но при печати не выходит. Скрин.jpg

----------

